# الى زعيمنا كلنا my rock



## menarefaat (29 ديسمبر 2008)

إلى زعيمنا الغالي

أتمنى منكم في المستقبل القريب ان شاء الله أن تقوموا باضافة خدمة الشبكة الاجتماعية social network
مثل المواقع المشهورة المتخصصة في ذلك مثل 
facebook  -  myspace  -  hi5
وغيرها وهناك برمجيات مفتوحة المصدر مجانية يتم تركيبها بسهولة على أي دومين تقوم بنفس الوظيفة
يعنى مفيش أي تكلفة اضافية على المنتدى

وتكون هذة الشبكة خاصة بمنتدانا الغالي منتدى الكنيسة

وهذة أفضل خمس برمجيات في هذا المجال

المركز الأول في عام 2008 في هذا المجال واجهة استخدامة رائعة وسهلة
هو:
Elgg
الموقع الرسمى يحتوى على تحميل النسخة الأصلية مجانا تماما ويحتوى على ديمو لكي ترى منظر الموقع بعد التنصيب:
http://www.elgg.org/

المركز الثاني
Mahara
ويستخدم في عمل المواقع التي تهدف لنشر المعرفة والمهارات
الموقع الرسمى وبه تحميل النسخة مجانا تماما
http://www.mahara.org/

المركز الثالث
Lovd by Less
الموقع الرسمي للتحميل مجانا تماما
http://lovdbyless.com/

المركز الرابع
Xoops و Yogurt 
الموقع الرسمي التحميل مجانا تماما
Xoops
http://www.xoops.org/

Yogurt
http://sourceforge.net/projects/galeriayogurt/

المركز الخامس
AROUNDMe
الموقع الرسمي للتحميل مجانا
http://www.barnraiser.org/aroundme


برمجيات أخرى  أقل من الخمس مراكز الأولى

Phpizabi
http://www.phpizabi.net/

Dolphin
http://www.boonex.com/products/dolphin/

Insoshi
http://insoshi.com/





 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## menarefaat (31 ديسمبر 2008)

أرجو الرد يا زعيم


----------



## My Rock (1 يناير 2009)

الاخ menarefaat

منتدانا ليس منتدى للتعارف, بل هو منتدى مسيحي تبشيري و بذلك وضع اي سكربتات للتعارف و تبادل الاصدقاء هو خارج اهدافنا و نطاقنا..

شكراً لا قتراحك


----------



## zama (1 يناير 2009)

فعلا اقتراح جميل 
لكن واضح انه ممنوع تنفيذه حفاظا على سرية الاعضاء وهويتهم


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يناير 2009)

اقتراح جميل بس ماى روك  اكيد يعرف مصلحة المنتدى اكتر من اى حد تانى وربنا معاااة ومتزعلش يا ماااان


----------

